# Starting search for a mini poodle!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I still think about the boy we almost got from Kamann. Absolutely gorgeous. One of the most beautiful poodles I've ever seen.

That's who I would personally start with if we decided to add a second dog to our household. I would also plan ahead like you are, rather than rushing the process. 

Good luck!!


----------



## letsgoskiing (Aug 5, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I still think about the boy we almost got from Kamann. Absolutely gorgeous. One of the most beautiful poodles I've ever seen.
> 
> That's who I would personally start with if we decided to add a second dog to our household. I would also plan ahead like you are, rather than rushing the process.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you, Peggy! I think we will get to visit and meet some of her dogs, so I'm pretty excited about that. I am definitely a planner and I like a project and doing research. So I'm looking to narrow down my list soon and then have some longer conversations about plans for later in the year. I would rather wait for a litter from someone I trust than try to scramble when the time is right. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I know Farthing has one female on the larger size, black. I'm not sure if she will be bred this year, but you could ask. She has a sweet, friendly temperament that I found quite charming. I'm reaching deep into the memory banks here, but I believe her name was Kendra.


----------



## letsgoskiing (Aug 5, 2015)

Newport said:


> I know Farthing has one female on the larger size, black. I'm not sure if she will be bred this year, but you could ask. She has a sweet, friendly temperament that I found quite charming. I'm reaching deep into the memory banks here, but I believe her name was Kendra.


Thanks! I have had some conversation with Christine and she said she's pretty sure she will have a litter of minis later this year. I don't know yet who the parents will be. Kendra sounds really nice. Sounds like I will get to meet with them soon!


----------

